# Few Photos



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 20, 2006)

These are some pictures i took yesterday: Enjoy!








































































If you want to use these pictures, please ask first.


----------



## Jackson (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics, do you still have your boxer mantids? It would be good to see some of those if you do.

The dead leaf in the threat posture...is that dessicata or lobata? Just curious as im learning.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice pics Sheldon!! Those were the species I would like to breed again. I lost my ghost mantis culture but now looking at your pics I would really like to get back to keep them again.

BTW, is that a L5-L6 male orchid mantis? Is there a easy way to sex them at L3? Thanks!


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 20, 2006)

Theyre dessicata, dont have any of the boxers yet and thats a sub adult female orchid yen. There is no trick to sexing orchids, other than the females are noticably bigger at about 4th instar onward.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Sheldon, hope it won't be too late to slow down the male by the time the size is an obvious clue. I am hoping to start a culture and been heard about this challenging issue about difficulty breeding the orchid from the same generation. Thanks again.


----------



## leviatan (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice pics !!! Please shut some Ceratomantis sassurii photos


----------



## DeShawn (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Yen, I uploaded the old totalmantis.com website at www.mantisphotos.com. You can find the guide to sexing orchids at the bottom of the orchids caresheet, or just click HERE

It is pretty tough to sex them at L2. It gets much easier at L3, and as Sheldon stated, pretty obvious at L4. After awhile you just get an eye for it. The males abdomens are more rounded, and the females are wider. It is much easier to tell when you have a good number of them to compare. If you'd like, I can send you some pics as examples.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 23, 2006)

Got it!! thanks for the help DeShawn!


----------

